# Air Raid Shelter No.2, Devonport Park, Plymouth



## Badoosh (Apr 25, 2009)

By now many have you have seen the recent posts on the Public & Naval Personnel Air Raid Shelter uncovered in Devonport Park, Plymouth. The story of that has a sad ending with 80% of it now demolished/filled in. 

This is another story of a shelter which lies in close proximity, still buried, & as yet unearthed by workmen on the site. After more than 60 years underground & unseen by human eye, we will leave the visit of this shelter to your imagination & let the pictures do the talking. Badoosh & theterrorwheel.




































































































*UPDATE.....*

The video of the full shelter can be seen here;

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4N19NWCMi4&feature=channel_page[/ame]

Together with further images here;

http://www.cyber-heritage.co.uk/

Thanks to Steve Johnson (Cyberheritage), for hosting these.


The inspiration for the video came from Plymouth locals who shared with us, memories of their childhood experiences during the Plymouth Blitz, expressing disappointment on the fate of the other shelter & hope that something can be done to preserve any remaining Plymouth shelters.


----------



## Engineer (Apr 25, 2009)

*Shelter.*

Interesting place, interesting post.


----------



## ckallis (Apr 25, 2009)

lets hope this one stays the way it is. Pretty harsh what was done to the other one.


----------



## graybags (Apr 25, 2009)

*Awesome*

Nice One Badoosh and TW

G


----------



## Scotty (Apr 25, 2009)

How do we know this is the 2ndf shelter and not just different angle pics from the other one?






Just messing with you dude 
nice one for getting but i need to know how. 
We was looking at it the other day. well only the exposed bit lol


----------



## Underworld (Apr 25, 2009)

Good job people. Some great shoots you got going on there. PCC better not get hold of this one !

Underworld


----------



## nemesis (Apr 25, 2009)

Hopefully they will have used up their Recreations budget, trying to sort the "shelter problem", which they clearly didn't research into when they decided on the project.


----------



## GeorgieKirrin (Apr 25, 2009)

Splendid! I'm glad you guys got in, thanks for sharing pictures. Will you be reviewing the queuing system for shelter visits? Perhaps advance bookings are a good idea?!  

Does this one look safe for now? I saw what they did to the other one - 'preserve for possible later restoration' my ASS!! 

I love the grafitti. Funny how sixty year old grafitti is interesting - will we feel that same about 2009 grafitti in 60 years time?! 

Nice work Badoosh and TerrorWheel!


----------



## Badoosh (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for all your comments so far. The future of this one is uncertain, it was stated to the press by officials that it would be opened at some point, but who knows. The only way to try & save it is with public support.

This shelter is half the size of the other, with what would have been one main entrance when in use, & two escape hatches in W & E sections. A detailed map is forthcoming as is a video, which will be posted here soon.


----------



## theterrorwheel (Apr 25, 2009)

all i can say is i got far to excited once in, and i ran around like a headless chicken, the only thing with that is i didnt really get any good pics, badooshs pics made up for it though ,also the siren we heard just before leaving the shelter was enough to strike fear into anyone inside an air raid shelter! here is a few that were just about useful.


----------



## ckallis (Apr 25, 2009)

roughly how deep under the surface have these two shelters been?


----------



## nemesis (Apr 25, 2009)

First one about a foot under the surface maybe 2 foot at most. This can be seen on Badoosh's thread about the shelter, one of the pics quite far down the page shows the tops of the tunnels exposed with an excavator in the background.


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Apr 25, 2009)

m8 top work, think u did what i was gonna give a bash ;


----------



## Badoosh (Apr 26, 2009)

The above thread has been edited to include a full video tour inside, along with further images viewable on Steve Johnson's Cyberheritage site. It wasn't easy to get this documented, but detemination paid off & not without a huge thanks to the people who have never been on any Urbex forums for their support & help.


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Apr 26, 2009)

a little research shows no air raid on may 29th 1944, not on plymouth at least, however the last raid on torquay was may 29th 1944.

might well of been the last time the shelter was ever used....just as thousands were waiting to comence D-Day


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Apr 26, 2009)

...........................


----------



## daddybear (Apr 26, 2009)

nice work guys.what was the siren for you heard.I think i would have messed me keks if id been in there when that went off!!!


----------



## plazzyman (Apr 26, 2009)

nice work guys some nice shots too, kernow and i were only discussing this one on fri but you got in first ,damn too slow ! lol ,good work ,well done.


----------



## prendy79 (Apr 27, 2009)

again, great work fellas.

can't wait to see what you come up with next.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 27, 2009)

Excellent work, chaps. Let's hope the idiots don't raze this one to the ground! 
Well done...fabulous pics.


----------



## CherylCyanide (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow that's awesome
I want to visit that one some time 
If people don't smash it up before I get there that is!
Your pictures are awesome!

Cheryl x x x


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey Badoosh that really is some Bunker mate! there is obviously a lot of history around Plymouth mate.


----------



## Badoosh (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks again for all the comments. It's ironic that there will be a WW2 day in the very same park later this year & that the discovery of the shelters hasn't been embraced by officials. Many locals would have encouraged a public display of the shelter rather than look at pictures or a video. 

This shelter, along with 3 definite, possibly 2 more, still lies buried thankfully. For me, there would be nothing better than getting the community of Devonport together for just one day & getting them all involved in "a community dig". For just one day, forget all this H&S stupidity, & get the people involved, from the young who need better education about our heritage, to the old who experienced countless days & nights down shelters like this. I rest my case your honor!


----------



## ckallis (Apr 29, 2009)

Plymouth City Council really need to get their priority's straight with things like this. 

Who in their right mind would demolish something of great importance to the people of Plymouth. Especially when it could have been resolved by something as simple as moving their plans a couple of feet out of the way of the shelter. 

I really hope nothing happens along the same lines with any other shelters around plymouth.


Badoosh i think you have a good idea there about the other shelters. In the nr future it may be worth putting something together and forwarding it to the council, maybe get interest of the public that is needed for something like this.


----------



## swedish (Jun 9, 2009)

good post, some nice images an a very interesting access... Seen the images an i know how you got in but still cant belive it bro! Good Work!


----------



## Badoosh (Jun 12, 2009)

swedish said:


> good post, some nice images an a very interesting access... Seen the images an i know how you got in but still cant belive it bro! Good Work!



Cheers dude, it was certainly the most interesting explore to date. Determination & perseverance got us there in the end. Another one to follow very soon


----------

